# RAW Strings



## bjderganc (Dec 18, 2020)

Introducing RAW Strings from Sudden Audio, a textural string library that fuses cassette tape processing with real-time effects.




Inspired by modern cinematic composers, RAW Strings combines closely recorded violin, viola, and cello with haunting effects and extended sampling techniques. Create gorgeous string textures with dozens of hand‐crafted presets, or dig deeper into the flexible interface to craft your own unique soundscapes.

* 116 sound sources
* 3 unique tape versions
* 68 hand‐crafted presets
* 16 GB of samples (compressed to 10.4 GB)
* works with the free Kontakt 6 Player

Introductory price: $69 ($159)

RAW Strings website


----------



## versko19 (Dec 18, 2020)

Well this already felt like a no brainer for me. I'm a sucker for this kind of stuff. Really great sounds! I'm looking forward to getting creative with this.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 18, 2020)

Looks very good with some really interesting stuff done with the string articulations. Good intro price especially with it supporting Kontakt player.


----------



## fiction (Dec 18, 2020)

Very interesting  Seriously considering this..


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 18, 2020)

Are all the articulations available with and without the tape processing? The articulation list has some listed four times, with one just listing the articulation name, and then one each at 0.5 IPS, 3 IPS, and 5 IPS. I'm assuming the "blank" one is without any tape effects.

And then there are a number of articulations that are only listed once, without any IPS setting. What is the deal with these?


----------



## Chamberfield (Dec 18, 2020)

Wow, nice work! I love the 1979 patch among many others. Looks like i'll be buying myself a Christmas present.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 18, 2020)

Sounds beautiful, well done. Very unique!


----------



## bjderganc (Dec 18, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Are all the articulations available with and without the tape processing? The articulation list has some listed four times, with one just listing the articulation name, and then one each at 0.5 IPS, 3 IPS, and 5 IPS. I'm assuming the "blank" one is without any tape effects.



Exactly right, the the blank version on page 1 is the standard articulation set. There are section titles in bold white text to differentiate the groups.

All are available as standard articulations, while the tape category has a few exceptions. An additional 'Alt Harmonics' articulation was added to the .5 and 3 ips tape groups. A few articulations were removed from the 5 ips group.
We experimented with these extensively and decided to include only the unique sounds.



> And then there are a number of articulations that are only listed once, without any IPS setting. What is the deal with these?



There is a 'Special Tape' set with some one-off articulations that utilize a variety of sound sources. That group is a mixed bag of experimental sounds. 

Beyond that we have reversed versions of all of the standard articulations, and a reversed tape group that includes our favorite versions from the 3 tape sets. 
The last page includes ambiences and other sounds (bow clicks, bow noises, vinyl and tape sounds, etc.) to add to the string textures.


----------



## Toecutter (Dec 18, 2020)

Can't get enough of this kind of library. Great intro price!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 18, 2020)

bjderganc said:


> Exactly right, the the blank version on page 1 is the standard articulation set. There are section titles in bold white text to differentiate the groups.
> 
> All are available as standard articulations, while the tape category has a few exceptions. An additional 'Alt Harmonics' articulation was added to the .5 and 3 ips tape groups. A few articulations were removed from the 5 ips group.
> We experimented with these extensively and decided to include only the unique sounds.
> ...



Perfect. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Everratic (Dec 18, 2020)

I don't like this.



Spoiler



I thought I was done buying new string libraries, but now I need one more.


----------



## ok_tan (Dec 19, 2020)

this is truly a well made library and very inspiring. excellent job 🙂


----------



## dedene (Dec 19, 2020)

This library is simply beautiful!!


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Dec 19, 2020)

"Hmmmm, I still think the legato in CSS is better, this just has too many artifacts" 

In all seriousness, Wow. What a great suprise ! And NKS! at this price ! 
Please tell me a RAW Strings Shorts is coming too !!! 

Well done guys !


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Dec 19, 2020)

This is SO cool 😎.


----------



## Mark Elba (Dec 19, 2020)

This took me less than a minute to make a purchase decision.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 19, 2020)

Really nice library, unique & interesting patches!


----------



## silouane (Dec 19, 2020)

Instant purchase... Just beautiful and inspiring


----------



## Mark Elba (Dec 19, 2020)

bjderganc said:


> Introducing RAW Strings from Sudden Audio [...]


Thank you for making this inspiring library! Fits great into a track I'm working on. 

Does the manual exist yet? The included manual URL seems to point to a page that's "404 not found".


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 19, 2020)

Yeah manual doesn’t work for me either


----------



## Laddy (Dec 19, 2020)

Hm, tempting, is there a date for when the intro price is endring?


----------



## Banquet (Dec 20, 2020)

Just bought this and wow! It’s absolutely lovely. If you like intimate raw and edgy yet delicate then this will be right up your street.

it would work well with (but still different from) Slate and Ash plug-ins as well as Arkhis, Tundra and Olafur Arnalds.

I made a lovely patch so easily - lots of great tweaking options. Just randomising the sources had me saving them as user presets as they all sounded so good.

Excellent value at intro price. So pleased I noticed this thread!


----------



## Mornats (Dec 20, 2020)

Oh man this sounds amazing and is at a great intro price but we have a new little one in our family and apparently this isn't a good Christmas present for her. Lovely instrument though and a developer to keep an eye on for sure.


----------



## Tavman (Dec 20, 2020)

Very Creative . So happy that i purchased..most people could use a manual though.


----------



## bjderganc (Dec 20, 2020)

I just wanted to thank everyone who posted and bought the library. We are so grateful for your incredible enthusiasm and support!

The intro sale ends on January 18, 2021.

The manual is currently in the works. Expect that just before Christmas. My sincere apologies for the inconvenience. 

In the meantime, please contact us for any assistance at all: [email protected]. We also included help text and tips which appear in Kontakt’s Info Pane.



Justin L. Franks said:


> Perfect. Thanks for the clarification!



Happy to help! Since there are a lot of sound sources, we implemented a random dice button to speed things along. This feature randomizes the sound sources for active layers. Shift + clicking the button also randomizes panning and tuning, in addition to the sources.

Here is a quick demonstration.


----------



## NekujaK (Dec 20, 2020)

​


----------



## Technostica (Dec 20, 2020)

There should be a hidden forum for string libraries and you have to be signed off by a therapist, psychiatrist, your partner and a witch doctor before you can join.
Membership needing to be reviewed on a monthly basis with a weekly Zoom support group as mandatory.


----------



## midiman (Dec 20, 2020)

Wow. Stunning work. Very Evocative.


----------



## pinki (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow fabulous and great price, just got...but where is that manual you promised for Christmas?


----------



## Mannix (Jan 1, 2021)

tried not to like it, ...downloading


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 1, 2021)

pinki said:


> Wow fabulous and great price, just got..._but where is that manual you promised for Christmas_?


He didn't specify which year though...


----------



## bjderganc (Jan 4, 2021)

The manual is now live. Apologies for the delay!

As always, feel free to reach out via our website contact form for direct technical support.


----------



## pinki (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks..


----------



## pinki (Jan 5, 2021)

Wow just reading the manual, there is a lot of depth to the programming here. This is a great instrument.


----------



## bjderganc (Jan 8, 2021)

pinki said:


> Wow just reading the manual, there is a lot of depth to the programming here. This is a great instrument.


Thank you! We like to highlight the features that allow musicians to dive right in, specifically the snapshots and macro controls.

That said, under the hood there are a lot of options for sound design and tweaks. Scripting is fun


----------



## Futchibon (Feb 2, 2022)

Just to let you know they offer 50% EDU discount for full-time students. Picked it up over the weekend and it's fantastic, even at full price!

Thanks, @bjderganc !


----------



## bjderganc (Feb 6, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Just to let you know they offer 50% EDU discount for full-time students. Picked it up over the weekend and it's fantastic, even at full price!
> 
> Thanks, @bjderganc !



Thanks for the kind words! Glad to hear you're enjoying the library!


----------



## Futchibon (Feb 12, 2022)

bjderganc said:


> Thanks for the kind words! Glad to hear you're enjoying the library!


Sure am! Any plans for other libraries?


----------

